# Dell Vostro A860 windows 7 drivers?



## dunz (Dec 13, 2010)

Can someone please point me in the direction of where to get drivers for a Dell Vostro A860 running windows 7?


----------



## Jonathan_King (Apr 3, 2010)

You can get the Vista drivers officially provided by Dell: http://support.dell.com/support/dow...&osl=en&SystemID=VOS_N_A860&catid=-1&impid=-1

Most, if not all, of those drivers will work under Windows 7. However, we can get a lot of those drivers elsewhere.

SATA drivers: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=19607&ProdId=2800&lang=eng

Display drivers: http://downloadcenter.intel.com/Detail_Desc.aspx?agr=Y&DwnldID=18223&ProdId=2800&lang=eng

If you already have Windows 7 installed, you can upload a MSINFO32 report, and we'll get you the latest drivers:


JK said:


> Enter *msinfo32.exe* into the start menu, and press enter. Go to File>Save, and save a copy on your desktop. Right-click on it, and select Send to>New compressed folder. Then attach the file to your next post.


If Windows 7 is not installed yet, then run the Upgrade Advisor before doing so.

http://www.microsoft.com/Windows/windows-7/get/upgrade-advisor.aspx


----------



## dunz (Dec 13, 2010)

cheers mate


----------

